# And a new chapter begins



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

After we bought huge shrimp off a boat that had just come back into port, which we later had for an early dinner, sauteed in garlic and butter and fresh cut up into tiny pieces of broccoli & onion, (mmmso tasty), we walked on the beach for almost 3 hours.
Early in the morning the beach is empty, and the tide was out, so we walked carefully thru the tidepools, gently moving rocks and seeing tiny fish and crabs and other little animals. Sam the dog of course was careful about nothing and ran in and out of the surf the entire time! We walked and walked, slowly cause there's so much to investigate, to discover. Then a school (or a pos- I googled it ha ha) of dolphins came out for our vewing pleasure. At least 10, swimming in a line, then jumping and turning; I'm sure one winked and tip his hat to me...they were magnificent, second time I've seen them in 2 weeks.

On the back on our walk the tide was starting to come in; we could tell cause the tidepools had disappeared and we were walking on soft powdery sand, with so many perfect little shells at our feet. (I've started a new collection). The boats were on their way back out and they came around the corner, one by one, big boats, shrimpers I think they're called. The other day we bought fresh caught fish and ate that for dinner. Monday when the tide was out we were here and an old guy who looked to be about 150yrs old was poking around the black rocks beneath our feet, looking for octopus! We bought 4 little ones from him and hubby made a soup that day.

I have found my serenity again. Although the isolation and remoteness proved to be too much for me, I did cherish the serenity and my spirituality was enhanced greatly by the experience. So I find that I can recreate it, anywhere. I can see and enjoy beauty and life anywhere when I choose it.

We moved to Puerto Penasco; my husband had lived here back some years and thought we should give it a try. I had heard some not too encouraging things about it, reading on some forums, and was a bit apprehensive but agreed to look at it and other places. We live in el centro, no expats to be seen even though I know they are here ha ha. But having a Mexican husband, we are living in a Mexican area, shop in small local stores and have even found a great taco stand further down on our road. We live on an unpaved road (again) between 2 paved ones so we don't get too much traffic- the paved roads head up to the center of town. We;re getting to know our neighbors and one speaks English....I did see the condos and gated communities & rv parks by the beach so I guess that's where the expats are..?

I'm in a 12 step program and they have meetings here in English and Spanish so I'm going to both. Less than 2 hours after we rented an apartment for a month so we could look around, we fell into the perfect little house for us...so in one day lived in a motel, an apartment, and a house. It has a fenced yard for Sam, and very important to me- hot water...yipeee! Try not having any for 6 months and see if you don't yell yippee! I've also met a couple who do service by helping out n an area called "the invasion". Migrants from southern Mexico and Central America came when the construction business was booming- it tanked rather quickly I hear, and these people had nowhere to return to. So this couple helps to bring fresh water, organizes community projects like feeding people, and teaching kids English. Maybe I can help.

I found outi n 6 months of retired bliss that I can only lay in the hammock and read, and walk the beach for a miilion days in a row, and then I need to do something. I hope to find some "somethings" here. I just wanted to check in here and say that maybe a place is what you make it, and how you see it, and what you bring to it......course it's only been 2 weeks......


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Lovely, Terry. It sounds like a good situation for you, as well. 

Having a use in life is necessary, no?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your life with us. Your story. It's an inspiration for those of us who read it now, and those who will follow in the future. Best wishes for every success.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Longford said:


> Thanks for sharing your life with us. Your story. It's an inspiration for those of us who read it now, and those who will follow in the future. Best wishes for every success.


Thnx Longford; you are the one person here that is familiar with the place we left, Playa Ventura....a beautiful place, but for me, better a place for a vacation, a place to recharge my batteries. The environment & climate here is different, but I find the people much the same; kind and helpful, quick to smile stop for a chat. As always, viva Mexico!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Great Writing! Great Thoughts!*

Great Terry - you've summed it up. I will necessarily go nuts after 3 weeks of "vacation mentality" in Ajijic - but I know there are opportunities there for me (us) to do something, something that requires us to be productive in some way, and we will find it. Laying about - not for us, heck even when I retired, I became a permanent part-time volunteer so that I didn't have to lay about.

Good luck to you and thanks for the prose - it was a great piece.


----------



## Shoes (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Terry for the report. Keep us updated will you? I am new here to this forum and am learning all I can about the different areas of Mexico.
Thanks again and keep those updates coming.

Shoes


----------

